# recomend me a blender?



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

hey guys got some money for christmas and after new year ill be changing my diet; so my question is: will any old blender do for mixing the following?

oats

peanut butter

protein powder

yoghurt

and im looking at the 20 pound ones in argos to give you a price mark 

cheers :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/funny%20blender/Sauly1985/Funny%20Photos/Cat-Blender.jpg


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

russforever said:


> http://media.photobucket.com/image/funny%20blender/Sauly1985/Funny%20Photos/Cat-Blender.jpg


LOLOL ...

but seriously though any ideas?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

nah sorry mate, just thought id make a funny for you  somone else will know hehe


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

russforever said:


> nah sorry mate, just thought id make a funny for you  somone else will know hehe


lol thanks anyway mate - happy holidays:laugh:


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Jake H said:


> lol thanks anyway mate - happy holidays:laugh:


 you too matey :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

Damn, dangerous things are these blenders, you wana do your research etc mate.

Good luck, let us know how you get on!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

Dan said:


> Damn, dangerous things are these blenders, you wana do your research etc mate.
> 
> Good luck, let us know how you get on!


make sure you use a reliable source; I heard alot of poeople have been scammed out of money for this gear :lol:


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

haha

something i think il be looking to buy in the next few days as well :thumb:


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

bump


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

If all you're going to use it for is the above, then a £20 Morphy Richards from Argos will be fine. Though if you want something a bit nicer/more reliable, go for a KitchenAid one.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> If all you're going to use it for is the above, then a £20 Morphy Richards from Argos will be fine. Though if you want something a bit nicer/more reliable, go for a KitchenAid one.


how much will that cost?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Get a magic bullet mate, ain't nuttin' betta: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MAGIC-BULLET-BLENDER-MIXER-SYSTEM-21pc-FREE-RECIPE-BOOK_W0QQitemZ120462812819QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Home_Garden_Kitchen_Juicers_Blenders_Smoothie_Makers?hash=item1c0c24a693#ht_2345wt_939


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

I got that cookworks one from argos for mixing my oats and protein and it perfect and its only £18

I mix in yogort and bananas aswells as nut and the like and it copes fine:thumb:


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

mate i brought one from asda £10 worked fine for all the above


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

imo a blender is a blender so any one from argos would do the trick


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

In one josh, i,ve had 1 for years, the best thing since sliced bread, brilliant!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kenwood mate.. abit pricey but good stuff ..


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

joshnow said:


> mine cost me a fiver from argos make is cookworks


i got cookworks one from argos .. after few sec .. bloody smoke comes off the rubber bit on the jug .. it doesn't smell nice lol .. pay a lil more get something decent.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks for the advice all reps handed out soon


----------



## BRmitch (Oct 23, 2009)

what did you decide on buddy? im not sure weather to get this one;

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4231222/Trail/searchtext%3EBLENDER.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/0506061/Trail/searchtext%3EBLENDER.htm


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i have the older version of this

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4232692/Trail/searchtext%3EBLENDER.htm

but these look ok too with good reviews

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4231277/Trail/searchtext%3EBLENDER.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4227463/Trail/searchtext%3EBLENDER.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4231923/Trail/searchtext%3EBLENDER.htm


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i got a Philips one from argos for bout 22 quid


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4231923/Trail/searchtext%3EBLENDER.htm


----------

